# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #41



## Sasquatch

The French are Le' Doomed, California wants to tax space and booger news from the Health and Science desk.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-05-07T21_25_05-07_00


----------



## Denton

Got some serious choppiness going on. Some technical glitch!


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Got some serious choppiness going on. Some technical glitch!


Told you my computer was acting up.


----------



## sideKahr

Come clean, @Sasquatch . "News of the Weird" is your source material, right? Except for the French Fries, of course. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Told you my computer was acting up.


As it turned out, Wifey was listenting to it with the computer running numerous things at once.

I did notice a couple little glitches on my computer, but nothing annoying.


----------



## Sasquatch

sideKahr said:


> Come clean, @Sasquatch . "News of the Weird" is your source material, right? Except for the French Fries, of course. That was pretty funny.


It is not but I always like a new source. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## admin

I am double checking to make sure we don't have a new user with the name, Loch Ness Monster. :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> I am double checking to make sure we don't have a new user with the name, Loch Ness Monster. :devil:


I'm sure he'll be around shortly.


----------



## homefire

Did you edit out the dead air?


----------



## homefire

Oh my God you guys...on the beach the smoke..


----------



## Denton

homefire said:


> Oh my God you guys...on the beach the smoke..


That'll come with retirement.


----------



## Inor

Cricket said:


> I am double checking to make sure we don't have a new user with the name, Loch Ness Monster. :devil:


Your wish is my command... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch

Inor said:


> Your wish is my command... :tango_face_grin:


As Lord Vader said "All too easy."


----------



## homefire

I'm stunned over here. :armata_PDT_05:


----------



## homefire

Inor said:


> Your wish is my command... :tango_face_grin:


lain: This is surreal.


----------



## homefire

Do guys mind if I fill up some dead air in your thread?


----------



## Sasquatch

homefire said:


> Do guys mind if I fill up some dead air in your thread?


Looks like you already have.


----------



## Inor

I was meaning to tell you guys the air smells a little dead in here.


----------



## homefire

Inor said:


> I was meaning to tell you guys the air smells a little dead in here.


Do you always do that?


----------



## inceptor

That usually happens after eating re-fried beans.


----------



## homefire

Did you get offered a stump when you got here?


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> Do you always do that?


Do what?


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> Did you get offered a stump when you got here?


They offered me this stump.


----------



## Sasquatch

Inor said:


> I was meaning to tell you guys the air smells a little dead in here.


I've been busy and haven't had time to bury the bodies. Apologies.


----------



## homefire

Inor said:


> Do what?


I think you know..


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> I think you know..


You and I must have similar goals in life. I too, want to go through an entire day speaking only with pronouns - no nouns at all!


----------



## homefire

Inor said:


> You and I must have similar goals in life. I too, want to go through an entire day speaking only with pronouns - no nouns at all!


hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Sasquatch

Inor said:


> You and I must have similar goals in life. I too, want to go through an entire day speaking only with pronouns - no nouns at all!


Post of the day!

Your toaster is in the mail.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire

Would you guys so kindly point me to my room? 

There are periods of time in my life that I feel like I'm on display. I don't mind being in public view, but I don't like feeling as if I'm surrounded and being stared at. I hope I haven't made anyone else feel this way.


----------



## SGG

homefire said:


> Would you guys so kindly point me to my room?
> 
> There are periods of time in my life that I feel like I'm on display. I don't mind being in public view, but I don't like feeling as if I'm surrounded and being stared at. I hope I haven't made anyone else feel this way.


We are all staring at you


----------



## inceptor

homefire said:


> Would you guys so kindly point me to my room?
> 
> There are periods of time in my life that I feel like I'm on display. I don't mind being in public view, but I don't like feeling as if I'm surrounded and being stared at. I hope I haven't made anyone else feel this way.


You're not alone in that department.


----------



## homefire

SGG said:


> We are all staring at you


Why??


----------



## SGG

homefire said:


> Why??


Humor


----------



## homefire

inceptor said:


> You're not alone in that department.


Is it fixable? Is there something I can do to make myself and others more comfortable?


----------



## homefire

SGG said:


> Humor


If it's some kind of joke I don't think it's funny.


----------



## SGG

homefire said:


> I don't think it's funny.


I do.


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> If it's some kind of joke I don't think it's funny.


Humor is often in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## homefire

SGG said:


> I do.


Maybe it is and I don't see it? There are times I want other people to feel uncomfortable for over-running me. Most of the time though I just want a big no access sign and a shield a mile wide making me invisible to everyone. I'm most concerned of harming those that help me and not cutting off the ones that don't.


----------



## homefire

Inor said:


> Humor is often in the eye of the beer holder.


I have humor, I just don't see how making someone feel like their under a micro-scope is funny. The terrible thing is I feel like I did this to someone else or maybe it wasn't me.


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> I have humor, I just don't see how making someone feel like their under a micro-scope is funny. The terrible thing is I feel like I did this to someone else or maybe it wasn't me.


Nobody can "make" you feel anything.


----------



## homefire

Inor said:


> Nobody can "make" you feel anything.


I understand the concept, although I don't completely agree.


----------



## inceptor

Inor said:


> Nobody can "make" you feel anything.


That's not quite true. Homeland Security "makes" the TSA feel all kinds of people.


----------



## homefire

I don't always feel normal. I don't always feel functional. This morning I was scared twice by my alarm clock. There are moments I don't ever want to live again.


----------



## homefire

Does it really make me that different because with every word here I can see myself in the campfire, see myself on the water..its' all I can think about.


----------



## homefire

This place is like a morgue..let's lighten the mood...

I wanna take you to Kokomo..


----------



## inceptor

homefire said:


> This place is like a morgue..let's lighten the mood...
> 
> I wanna take you to Kokomo..


That's actually a favorite of mine :tango_face_grin: I have most of the songs from that CD on my playlist.


----------



## Inor

homefire said:


> This place is like a morgue..let's lighten the mood...
> 
> I wanna take you to Kokomo..


----------



## Sasquatch

homefire said:


> I don't always feel normal. I don't always feel functional. This morning I was scared twice by my alarm clock. There are moments I don't ever want to live again.


Two things here:

1. Is your name Shannon?

B. If you really feel that way you should probably seek some professional help.


----------



## homefire

I'm not sure what people expect from toast..what goes in, comes out. One way or another I'll stop these burns. Come hell or high water.

Nope..my name's Bonnie..and I walk away from the world when it pisses me off. I walked away from something I didn't understand and it hurt people. I'll keep walking until no one feels the burn.


----------



## sideKahr

Homefire's posts are like stream of consciousness mini-rants. Very entertaining.


----------



## homefire

sideKahr said:


> Homefire's posts are like stream of consciousness mini-rants. Very entertaining.


I was in the car this morning after meeting with a client. The song that came on the radio was 'boot scootin boogie'

_get down, turn around, go to town, boot scootin boogie.._

Throwback Thursday or some such thing..


----------



## Sasquatch

A client or a John? Asking for a friend. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire

Sorry trying to shovel down lunch..

A client..a woman that requires supervised visitation with her child. If a John was there, I didn't see him.


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm just messin' with ya B.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire

It's okay Sas.

I was traveling back from an appointment this afternoon and I heard very different music on the same radio station. 

Michael Jackson Annie are you okay and..
Carrie Underwood Before he cheats..

I think it was a 80's,90's, blend something or other.

Then I heard this song..I don't even know who it's by. 'you don't have to try, try, try' It was beautiful. What music do you listen to Sas?


----------



## homefire

So many times in my life I've felt pulled to where/what I couldn't explain. All of the strange memories/experiences that I can't explain, twisted around my spirit like barbs to cut the world, shut it out. No wonder why I would do that.


----------



## admin

Has this become a thread for random thoughts? :vs_whistle:

I could have sworn it was about the Denton and Sasquatch Podcast.


----------



## Sasquatch

homefire said:


> It's okay Sas.
> 
> I was traveling back from an appointment this afternoon and I heard very different music on the same radio station.
> 
> Michael Jackson Annie are you okay and..
> Carrie Underwood Before he cheats..
> 
> I think it was a 80's,90's, blend something or other.
> 
> Then I heard this song..I don't even know who it's by. 'you don't have to try, try, try' It was beautiful. What music do you listen to Sas?


That MJ song you heard was actually a cover of Smooth Criminal by Alien Ant Farm.

My music taste? Very eclectic to the the least. I was in radio for 15 years so I've been exposed to a lot. Recently I've been going back and forth between Social Distortion and 70's Country. With some 60's R&B thrown in for good measure.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire

I'm still in disbelief, you're true..it's true. Meant, promised, and for. I thought it was torture and tricks. With the way my mind is and what was put in, I wouldn't ever have been able to..and they knew. I'm so sorry I feel like I did this to you and I had no control. I just got the understanding last night that with how my mind reacted to what happened and what was done I never had a chance. The whole time you'd suffer. I feel clumsy, inept, tearful, and hopeful. I couldn't feel any of that without you.


----------



## homefire

Cricket said:


> Has this become a thread for random thoughts? :vs_whistle:
> 
> I could have sworn it was about the Denton and Sasquatch Podcast.


I asked :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton

homefire said:


> I asked :tango_face_grin:


What Cricket is politely saying is that there is a "random thoughts" thread where we take patients on a regular basis.


----------



## Sasquatch

I am, therefore I be.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## homefire

Denton said:


> What Cricket is politely saying is that there is a "random thoughts" thread where we take patients on a regular basis.


Are you taking me on as a patient? Interesting.


----------



## homefire

Sasquatch said:


> I am, therefore I be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm moving on up..to the east dide..to a deluxe apartment in the sky..I'm moving on up..


----------



## admin

homefire said:


> I'm moving on up..to the east dide..to a deluxe apartment in the sky..I'm moving on up..


Maybe you could move the random thoughts to the random thoughts thread? :tango_face_wink:

Just a thought...
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/44857-totally-random-chat.html


----------



## inceptor

@Sasquatch and @homefire......... a couple. Hmmmmmmmmmm................


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> @Sasquatch and @homefire......... a couple. Hmmmmmmmmmm................


Apparently you haven't been listening. I have Lady Sas now.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Apparently you haven't been listening. I have Lady Sas now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don't think a Molly counts......... but then again...........


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> I don't think a Molly counts......... but then again...........


My Mollies name is Ringwald. Lady Sas is a hairy beast like me.

P.S. Don't tell her I said that.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin

Wait. WUT?

What did I miss?

Is homefire really the elusive Lady Sas? :devil:


----------



## homefire

Big Red if your in this thread, can we stop living in separate houses now? This sucks. 

I know we're getting better..

Cricket..
When I first got here I was told to pull up a stump. So every thread here I image a campfire. With every stump I've ever sat on there's been a fire of some sort. That image creates a certain atmosphere. Within each thread I see this atmosphere because it was offered when I arrived. Not necessarily in my own..


----------



## homefire

Denton, one in light, one not. Finger cross.


----------



## Denton

homefire said:


> Are you taking me on as a patient? Interesting.


I'm calling you to take this to the random chat, thread. If you feel we are the people to help you work out issues, that is the place and not here. Not hard to understand.


----------

